# .44 Revolver Mount - Drill/Tap or Clamp-On?



## nickE10mm (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a new (used) 6" Dan Wesson 44 VH.  I LOVE the gun with open sights but would really like to mount my new (used) Leupold M8 2X on it, too.  I would LIKE the option to use the open sights on it someday need be.  I'm looking at either the Weigand (drill/tap) mount or the B-Square (clamp-on) mount.  If I go with Weigand, I would also get a 20% discount on the rings from Weigand, too, PLUS, I can get three rings without having to buy FOUR rings at a store ,lol. 

I have some questions.....

First, with a drill and tap installation, could I feasibly take the scope off later and unscrew the mount (and just reinstall the mount screws in the receiver/shroud) or is it preferred NOT to remove the mount screws and mount once initially installed?

Second, is the drill and tap install THAT much stronger than a clamp on?

Third, is lapping something you recommend on ALL handgun installs?  (I've never lapped and never had a problem on a rifle before).

Fourth, I'm nervous about having someone DRILL my gun.  I don't have any gunsmiths I know or frequently use.  Does anyone know someone in St Louis, MO or a resource to FIND such a person?

Another question I thought of.... what's the best way for a guy to get THREE rings (as opposed to two).  It seems like I'd have to get two pairs which would be a waste of money...  Also, do most people USE three rings on a .44 shooting full loads?

Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## nickE10mm (Mar 16, 2010)

UPDATE:

Got my shroud back from DW with drill / tap and scope mount installed.  NICE!  Can't wait until I get a few hours to spare to mount up my Leupold 2x....






















Enjoy!


----------



## deerslayer357 (Mar 16, 2010)

looks good.
I have a Super redhawk in 44, and I only have 2 rings on it.  I haven't had any problems with it moving or getting loose, but it is mounted differently.  
You planning on hunting deer with yours?


----------



## nickE10mm (Mar 16, 2010)

deerslayer357 said:


> looks good.
> I have a Super redhawk in 44, and I only have 2 rings on it.  I haven't had any problems with it moving or getting loose, but it is mounted differently.
> You planning on hunting deer with yours?



Thanks.... I'm most DEFINITELY hunting with it, as I hunted with it even with open sights this past season.  As for the rings, I'll be using Burris Signature Zee rings which have the centering polymer inserts which should prevent any and all slippage.  I'm quite confident that everything will stay put. The hardest decision was whether do it or not.  Now that its done I can rest easy.    I'll update this thread again in a few days when I get my scope mounted.


----------



## nickE10mm (Mar 17, 2010)

I was bored tonight and went ahead and mounted up my scope.  Here are a few pics...
















Now hopefully I can get out to the range on Friday morning and sight this baby in.  Ahhhhh

Enjoy!


----------



## stevetarget (Mar 18, 2010)

drill and tap. I have not ran across a clamp on mount for a 44 mag that stayed put for long.


----------



## nickE10mm (Mar 23, 2010)

First range trip went well.... didn't have to move more than an inch or two either way (elevation or windage) so that was good.  First few groups were about an inch @ 25 yards and they kept going up until I was shooting minute of paper by the end of the trip.... lol... so I went home to rest.  Oh, and also, I was resting with a t-shirt to pad the vise I was shooting from and the side-blast from the cylinders put huge holes in the shirt.... just another lesson to keep them fingers away from the front of the cylinder when firing!!  


















Enjoy!


----------

